# Cubeforyou cubic 3x3x5



## Zubon (Dec 30, 2009)

It has been announced that the new cubeforyou 3x3x5 is cubic rather than shape-shifting. I have been waiting for a cheap version for this puzzle for a long time.

Thinking about it, there are many different ways you can solve this, you could reduce it to a regular 3x3x5 by orienting the top and bottom layers and solve like a domino. You could also match the 'half cubie' pairs and solve like a 3x3.

Anyway, check it out. What do you think?

http://forum.cube4you.com/thread-2524-1-1.html


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't think it can be "reduced" to a 3x3, similar to how the 3x3x4 cannot be.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd prefer a shapeshifting 3x3x5, though, but this one does look pretty cool.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 30, 2009)

Cool...


----------



## wing92 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm wondering what kind of parity you would end up with on that... I think it would be really fun to play with. Also, @Jake Gouldon, I think it could be reduced to a 3x3 sort of. Separate outside pieces of the halved parts into their own layers, match together the inside and outside parts of pieces using PLL algs, solve as a 3x3. It probably wouldn't even need the colors separated, just have parts matched up.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 30, 2009)

Because it is cubic, it CAN'T be solved as a 3x3, right? 


It will probably have the same mech as the 3x3x4, I'm guessing.


----------



## andrewunz1 (Dec 30, 2009)

i hope it turns as well as the 3x3x4


----------



## bwatkins (Dec 30, 2009)

looks interesting. Anybody know when it's supposed to come out?


----------



## LNZ (Dec 30, 2009)

I brought a cheap 3x3x4 and 3x3x5 cube on Ebay. I got shape changing or shifting versions for both. They are great fun to solve. 

The 3x3x4 needs to be solved like a 3x3x3. But the 3x3x5 can be solved as in a proper 3x3x3 method or like a domino 3x3x2.

The 3x3x5 is a great surrogate cube for a real 3x3x2.


----------



## malevolant (Dec 30, 2009)

The 3x3x5's on ebay are not FF...


----------



## catherine (Dec 30, 2009)

malevolant said:


> The 3x3x5's on ebay are not FF...



3x3x5's on popbuying are available 

$4.82(free shipping)


----------



## vrumanuk (Dec 30, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> I don't think it can be "reduced" to a 3x3, similar to how the 3x3x4 cannot be.



The 3x3x4 is not cubic and therefore is restricted to the (U,D,R2,L2,B2,F2) group. This is cubic, so, after reducing to a 3x3x3, it should be solvable as a 3x3x3.

Edit: @catherine: Those are not FF either.


----------



## michaellahti (Dec 31, 2009)

http://www.cube4you.com/product-620.html

O Dollars!!!!!!



o in stock  


LOL


----------



## CubeWoRm (Dec 31, 2009)

Anyone hear when this is going to be available to buy? Looks sweet


----------



## rahulkadukar (Dec 31, 2009)

Well it looks good but the Smaz 3x3x5 is much more cooler as it is shape shifting but then again it costs $120 and I am sure this one will be nowhere near $120.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 31, 2009)

This cube can indeed be reduced to a 3x3. Just pair up the two pieces on each of the separated corners/edges.

It would be cool to see a 3x5x5 (or even mini 5x5x5) based on this concept. But I guess I am getting ahead of myself  It's very cool to see this design mass-produced.


----------



## Zubon (Dec 31, 2009)

This is the ONE puzzle that I have been waiting for a long time. You could buy it for $100 from twistypuzzles but as I am sure it is not patented nor one person's unique mechanism, there is no moral or legal issue with buying the C4U version right?

I really think that this puzzle could be speedsolved. I think that maybe matching half-cubie pairs and reduction to a 3x3 would be much faster that solving three 'nested' dominos.

Can't wait to get my hands on this.


----------



## TomZ (Dec 31, 2009)

I think there is some kind of legal-moral issue. Adam Cowan designed this puzzle, and I don't know if he gave his permission. If he didn't then this puzzle would infringe on his copyright.


----------



## malevolant (Dec 31, 2009)

TomZ said:


> I think there is some kind of legal-moral issue. Adam Cowan designed this puzzle, and I don't know if he gave his permission. If he didn't then this puzzle would infringe on his copyright.



He has no legal copyright on his puzzles.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 31, 2009)

That looks incredibly snazzy. I like.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 31, 2009)

I. WANT. THIS. PUZZLE.


----------



## vrumanuk (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes said:


> I. WANT. THIS. PUZZLE.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 31, 2009)

Cubesmith stickers!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 31, 2009)

If I carried that around, no one could figure out the dimensions.


----------



## cubesolver77 (Dec 31, 2009)

At my last competition i actuallly traded for a great 3x3x5 ff. surprisingly it is shape shifting and it can be made out of a 3x3x4 very easily. So i am not gonna buy it and i would include the pics but i dont know how.


----------



## RubiksKid (Jan 1, 2010)

They are up and $0.00! free?


----------



## V-te (Jan 1, 2010)

RubiksKid said:


> They are up and $0.00! free?



They're not in stock.


----------



## RubiksKid (Jan 1, 2010)

Darn.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jan 1, 2010)

Where i can find a good tutorial for making the 3x3x5 from the c4y 3x3x4? maybe my age is betraying me but what "ff" stands for?


----------



## aronpm (Jan 1, 2010)

flakod2 said:


> Where i can find a good tutorial for making the 3x3x5 from the c4y 3x3x4? maybe my age is betraying me but what "ff" stands for?



FF means fully functional. The C4Y 3x3x4 is fully functional, because all the sides and layers can be turned. This isn't because one of the layers is basically just glued on, which means it is 'extended,' and so it shapeshifts. A fully functional, non-cubic 3x3x5 shapeshits too (as far as I know... lol), but because all the sides can do quarter turns. The FF non-cubic 3x4x4 can't shapeshift because only the top and bottom sides can do quarter turns.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jan 1, 2010)

aronpm said:


> flakod2 said:
> 
> 
> > Where i can find a good tutorial for making the 3x3x5 from the c4y 3x3x4? maybe my age is betraying me but what "ff" stands for?
> ...



Thank you. I know what means fully functional. I own a 3x3x5 extended and 2 c4y "ff" 3x3x4 (now i can use this acronym because of your kindness). I want to try to make an 3x3x5 from a c4y 3x3x4, anyone?


----------



## aronpm (Jan 1, 2010)

flakod2 said:


> Thank you. I know what means fully functional. I own a 3x3x5 extended and 2 c4y "ff" 3x3x4 (now i can use this acronym because of your kindness). I want to try to make an 3x3x5 from a c4y 3x3x4, anyone?



I found this thread using Google. It's basically just a picture of the 3x3x5 and later in the thread it has a little explanation of how it's made. I'll get the stuff from Popbuying when I make my next order, and try it out.


----------



## cubesolver77 (Jan 1, 2010)

I will try to make a tutorial soon since it is the only one i have ever heard of. but it is very simple because all you have to do is.

1. get a 3x3x4

2. seperate all of the inner edges and cornerrs.( not the edge pieces that are curved)

3. cut off the parts of the inner edges and corners that cover the 3x3x4 centers. 

4. replace the curved edge pieces with normal 3x3 edges 

5. assemble the puzzle and cut the stickers in half for all for all the pieces you cut.

6. give credit to the inventor of this mod Will Ulmer (youtube=ulmboy556)

7. Enjoy ur brand new FF 3x3x5!!! 

( i will include pics if some one can message me on how to do it  )


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jan 1, 2010)

aronpm said:


> I found this thread using Google. It's basically just a picture of the 3x3x5 and later in the thread it has a little explanation of how it's made. I'll get the stuff from Popbuying when I make my next order, and try it out.



Thanks again i`m trying to understand the basic idea.



cubesolver77 said:


> I will try to make a tutorial soon since it is the only one i have ever heard of. but it is very simple because all you have to do is.
> 
> 1. get a 3x3x4
> 
> ...



Sounds very reasonable but i think i will wait for your tutorial. I dont want to mess up the puzzle because only have one for trying this mod.


----------



## Logan (Jan 1, 2010)

cubesolver77 said:


> I will try to make a tutorial soon since it is the only one i have ever heard of. but it is very simple because all you have to do is.
> 
> 1. get a 3x3x4
> 
> ...



Can it shape shift?


----------



## cubesolver77 (Jan 2, 2010)

yes it can shape shift just look at my avatar for the pictures


----------



## Zubon (Jan 6, 2010)

BUMP!

It is still listed as out of stock but the price is up now.

It looks like it will be $19.99. Not so bad.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jan 7, 2010)

Zubon said:


> It looks like it will be $19.99. Not so bad.



Maybe for you. I have to kill 4 people in order to get that money...


----------



## kprox1994 (Jan 7, 2010)

Rodrigo Piaggio said:


> Zubon said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like it will be $19.99. Not so bad.
> ...



Hopefully it will be cheaper when it comes out on popbuying.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 7, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> Rodrigo Piaggio said:
> 
> 
> > Zubon said:
> ...



Hopefully... then Rodrigo will only have to kill one person and torture another


----------



## Zubon (Jan 29, 2010)

This cube just arrived and I can only say one word....

WOW. It turns amazingly. Just the 3x3x3 part turning is great except sometimes it gets stuck on the half cubies. If I could glue the half cubies together, it would almost make a really good 3x3x3 speed cube.

Also, the new c4U core that comes with it is amazing as a regular 3x3x3 hybrid. Try it out!

Definitely, the best puzzle I got in a long time.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 29, 2010)

Zubon said:


> This cube just arrived and I can only say one word....
> 
> WOW. It turns amazingly. Just the 3x3x3 part turning is great except sometimes it gets stuck on the half cubies. If I could glue the half cubies together, it would almost make a really good 3x3x3 speed cube.
> 
> ...



What is the core like?


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a question. Is it exactly the same, solving wise, as a non cubic 3x3x5?


----------



## Zubon (Jan 29, 2010)

jokerman5656 said:


> What is the core like?




The core is exactly the same as a regular 3x3x3 core. It even makes a great hybrid if you put type c cubies on it.

@Thomas09
Yes, you can solve it just like a non-cubic 3x3x5 as it can function just the same as a non-cubic one (i.e. Nested dominos.)

But my favorite way to solve it is to:

Orient all 'half cubies' - So that you can turn the half-layers. For this I use a combination of OLL and comuators (mainly edge flip)

Match all the half-cubies. - For this I just imagine that the middle 3 layers are 'solved' and 'solve' the outer layer like a domino.

Solve like a regular 3x3x3

It is a really satisfying solve and I am getting better at orientating the half-cubies by figuring out all sorts of tricks.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 29, 2010)

Zubon said:


> The core is exactly the same





Zubon said:


> the core is different



I'm confused.


----------



## luke1984 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> I have a question. Is it exactly the same, solving wise, as a non cubic 3x3x5?



Basically, yes.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 29, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Zubon said:
> 
> 
> > The core is exactly the same
> ...



Probably because you took two quotes completely out of context?


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 29, 2010)

Zubon said:


> Also, the *new c4U core that comes with it* is amazing as a regular 3x3x3 hybrid. Try it out!





Zubon said:


> jokerman5656 said:
> 
> 
> > What is the core like?
> ...





StefanPochmann said:


> Zubon said:
> 
> 
> > The core is exactly the same
> ...


It's a 3x3 core, but a new version of C4U core.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 29, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Zubon said:
> ...



As far as I can tell, in both cases he's comparing the core of the cubic 3x3x5 from c4u to the core of the 3x3x3 from c4u...


----------



## Zubon (Jan 30, 2010)

Try and read what I said in context.

"The core is exactly the same as a regular 3x3x3 core"
In terms of function. This explains that the core is the same in FUNCTION. Therefore it can be interchanged with other 3x3x3 cores or used to make excellent (IMO) hybrids.

"The core is different"
This is to explain that although it is a C4U core made by the same people, it is different *to the current* C4U 3x3x3 core.


By the way, when I refer to the 'core', I am following the standard terminology on this forum. ('core' = core + springs/screws + centers)
Sometimes this can be ambiguous but it does seem to be the norm.

EDIT: OMG! I just realized, this is the first time I have been Pochmann'd! Should I be happy or sad?


----------



## Stefan (Jan 30, 2010)

Zubon said:


> "The core is exactly the same as a regular 3x3x3 core"
> In terms of function. This explains that the core is the same in FUNCTION.


Ok... didn't see *that* coming... but at least it's somewhat clear now.



Zubon said:


> when I refer to the 'core', I am following the standard terminology on this forum. (*'core' = core + springs/screws + centers*)


What?! Is that really standard terminology here? That'd be rather stupid. Illogical and confusing, and certainly better words exist? I don't have a name for it cause I have no need for it, but "frame" or "skeleton" come to mind...


----------



## Zubon (Jan 30, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Zubon said:
> 
> 
> > when I refer to the 'core', I am following the standard terminology on this forum. (*'core' = core + springs/screws + centers*)
> ...




Yes, Although I wouldn't use such harsh words as "stupid, illogical or confusing", I agree that it is not good terminology. That is why I felt I had to make a note explaining my choice of words.

However, on this forum, especially in the threads discussing hybrids, most people say things like "C4U core with type C cubies for teh win!!1!". 

Maybe I don't read this forum as much as you, but it seems that the majority of people here say "core" when they really should say "core, springs and centers".

Anyway, this is a different discussion and should be moved to the appropriate forum.

This puzzle is cool! I am kind of glad in a way that I didn't pay $100 for it from the twistypuzzles store. 

The first step of orientating the half-cubies, so you can turn the half-layers is really interesting. There are so many methods you can use to do this and the more cube knowledge you have, the more tricks you can use. 

There are also many tricks you can use to ensure that the non half edge pieces, stay in their middle layer, to save moves later on.

Pairing the half-corners is quite intuitive and I pair the UF, UB and DF, DB half-edges simultaneously, simply by using M2 U2 M2 U2 (the U2s are half layers). However, I am sure that there are many other pairing techniques.

There is a parity but it is trivial.

When you reduce it to a 3x3x3, you get a good case where all the half-cubes are correctly orientated.


----------

